# Vivitar 70-150mm f/3.8 Close Focusing Auto Zoom



## BKSPicture (Apr 17, 2014)

Did a review of the Vivitar 70-150mm f/3.8 Close Focusing Auto Zoom on my blog. 
Here are some of the test shots. 
B&W shots are analog and are taken with a Chinon CG-5 and AGFA CINEREX (X-ray film)
Color shots are digital and are taken with a Canon 500D.


*My review has more and hires images which can be found on my blog:* Vivitar 70-150mm f/3.8 Close Focusing Auto Zoom Review © blog.bkspicture.com












* * *


----------

